# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  ابرز الفاشلين فى 2011م... والسبب

## ياسر عمر

*اليكم الفشلة واسبابهم بعد استبيان داخلى :-*افشل حارس مرمى : المعز محجوب . السبب : الانبراشات المدوية تخصص سكواها , حمص , المسيكنى*افشل مدافع          : مساوى          السبب  :وتخصصه فى تصفية الخصوم وربنا لطف بسكواها الذى لا زال معانيا*افشل طرف           : خليفه            السبب : اصاب جميع المدربين بالتهابات الحنجرة ( هاليييييييييييييفه )*افشل محور           : علاء الدين      السبب : سوء سير وسلوك وشلاليت والحقد والحسد والشمس المحرقة*افشل محور ثانى    : عمر بخيت      السبب : لا وجود لشخصيه تابع لسيده هيثم ويحاول تقليده حتى فى الاخلاق*افشل صانع العاب   : هيثم مصطفى السبب : قاروره عنصريه مكروه الملايين مدعى مهلوس مريض نفسيا يهابه مازدا والبرير*افشل مهاجم 1     : سادومبا         السبب : والدتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه المريضــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه*        مهاجم 2      : بكرى المدينه  السبب : عايره وادوها سوط*        مهاجم 3     : مدثر              السبب:  الجرى وراء السراب ماسورة مفروضه من مازدا* افشل مدرب       : الفاتح النقر     السبب :  التمباك*افشل ادارى        : مجدى شمس الدين   : دلالة كبري لبيع ورشة السمكره. بالقرب من الزريبة * افشل رئيس نادى: البريــــــــــــــــــــــــر  : عووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك خليها على الله*افشل قناة          : قوون             السبب: المداهنة الكذب اكل مال الاخرين بالباطل ومن الملاعب*افشل مذيعه       : فاطمه الصادق السبب: لكل مكان هندام* افشل صحيفه    : مكروه البلد    السبب  :الضلال* افشل صحفى    : الرشيد         السبب  : ادعاء العلم وهو افقرهم
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*ههههههههههههه بجد هم الافشل ....... واتفشلي .... العالم الازرق عالم زبالة
                        	*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*الفشل  زعلان   منكم  قال  ديل  مابشبهو  نزلتو  مستواهو
*

----------


## ابو حسن

*أفشل نادي : الهلال السبب الصفر الدولي الكبير
*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*وافضل رئيس نادى سودانى النموزج جمال الدين محمد عبد الله الوالى
                        	*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*وافضل جمهور هم الصفوة (المريخاب)
                        	*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*وافضل نادى واحمل نادى (المريخ السودانى)
                        	*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*واكثر نادى مظلوم فى السودان هو (المريخ)
                        	*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*وأفضل منتدى إلكترونى رياضى متخصص فى السودان هو الحبيب الغالى (مريخاب اون لاين)
                        	*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*واسوأ حكم (بدر الدين عبد القادر)
                        	*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*وأفضل مهاجم (ساكواها)
                        	*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*وافضل مدافع (باسكال)
                        	*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*وأفضل صحفى (مزمل ابو القاسم)
                        	*

----------


## نابلسى المريخابى

* أكــبــر نـــادى يحــمــل صفـــر دولــــى كــــبـيييييييييييييييييييييييييير الهــليل
*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*وامنية كمان المريخ هذا العام يكون مريخ مغاير تماماً ويحرز كل البطولات الداخلية ويجتهد بقدر المستطاع للأفريقية أو الزهاب بعيداً فى البطولات الافريقية والإعلام حاله ينصلح ويلعب دور كبير فى تطور وخدمة المريخ ومنتديات المريخ الغلكترونية تكون خير زاد ودعم للزعيم وشباب من اجل المريخ وبعد الإستعانة بمجموعة كبيرة منهم فى اللجان المساعدة المختلفة انو يغيروا الأحوال فى المريخ ونتمنى لمنتخبنا الوطنى التوفيق كمان
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*وافضل جمهور هم الصفوة
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*وافضل جمهور الصفوة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تمام ياياسر والفشل يلازمهم طوالي
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*بالواضح كدا
الفشل متأصل فى العرضة شمال ....
*

----------

